# Guide Recomendation in Cocodrie, LA



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey gents, 

I have a Cocodrie trip planned at the end of July. I have 2 days booked offshore and, looking to do another day or two throwing flies inshore, anyone have any guide recommendations?


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Capt Ron Ratliff.
Great guy and guide.
Believe his handle here is “Capt. Ron”.


----------



## doubledub (Jun 26, 2019)

Another vote for Capt Ron Ratliff


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Ron is the best! Here's his contact information:
Captain Ron Ratliff
[email protected]
985-226-8730


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Ron is the best!


he's OK, I guess.....Cynthia catches more fish....

MarshDawnflyfishing


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> he's OK, I guess.....Cynthia catches more fish....
> 
> MarshDawnflyfishing


And is MUCH better looking.


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

The votes are in, looks like Captain Ron has officially been elected!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EFraz said:


> The votes are in, looks like Captain Ron has officially been elected!


Take a hand held GPS and a sack of *bananas


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Take a hand held GPS and a sack of banans


Don’t forget to wear muddy work boots, bring a giant mountaineering pack, covered in fastex buckles full of unnecessary crap, and apply aerosol sunscreen every 30mins...
He can thank me later.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

You'll find that, like a lot of people, his internet demeanor is much different in real life.


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Take a hand held GPS and a sack of banans


Excellent ideas!



Newman said:


> Don’t forget to wear muddy work boots, bring a giant mountaineering pack, covered in fastex buckles full of unnecessary crap, and apply aerosol sunscreen every 30mins...
> He can thank me later.


I always apply sunscreen upwind.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, definitely Capt Ron Ratliff.


----------



## Eric-C (Aug 1, 2020)

Stephen Boudreaux.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Take a hand held GPS and a sack of *bananas


I’m not scared of bananas. Thanks for the recommendations fellas!!!


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Capt.Ron said:


> I’m not scared of bananas. Thanks for the recommendations fellas!!!


I see that you dodged the part about stealing your spots.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

he's upgraded since this pic:


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

kjnengr said:


> I see that you dodged the part about stealing your spots.


Because Redchaser sold them to you for $2


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Love this thread....so much better than "which skiff is better"!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I'll gladly buy Cocodrie spots for 2$ if anyone else selling them lol. We are headed down in October.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Capt.Ron said:


> Because Redchaser sold them to you for $2





bob_esper said:


> I'll gladly buy Cocodrie spots for 2$ if anyone else selling them lol. We are headed down in October.


Look you gotta up the price a bit. I gotta make a profit on this. If you want I can grade the spots so that you know which ones are primo and which ones are just so-so.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

kjnengr said:


> Look you gotta up the price a bit. I gotta make a profit on this. If you want I can grade the spots so that you know which ones are primo and which ones are just so-so.


You know where, but I know when, there’s a difference


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Capt.Ron said:


> You know where, but I know when, there’s a difference


I’ll up my pricing to 4$ if it includes timing haha.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

bob_esper said:


> I’ll up my pricing to 4$ if it includes timing haha.


The timing is $700 a day, and I don’t wear a watch lol


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> I’ll up my pricing to 4$ if it includes timing haha.


Now, we're talkin'


----------

